# Wie kann ich Farbfilter bei S/W Bildbearbeitung verwenden



## halmdedi (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde gerne Farbfiltereffekte der analogen S/W Fotografie auch bei der digitalen Bildbearbeitung verwenden. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, ob und wie das im Photoshop funktioniert.


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht kannst du uns ein paar Beispiele geben, damit wir in der Lage sind, dir konkrete Lösungsvorschläge zu machen - denn mit Photoshop kannst du fast alles außer Kaffee kochen


----------



## Eminem (21. Dezember 2004)

Hm ich denke Farbfilter sagt schon alles...


----------



## halmdedi (22. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst ja in der S/W Fotografie durch Farbfilter bestimmte Grautöne dünkler bzw. heller gestalten. Beispiel: Mit dem Rotfiler wird der Himmel dünkler dargestellt, rote Blüten werden auf dieser Aufnahme in helleren Grautönen dargestellt. Das hängt mit den Komplementärfarben zusammen .... Dies kann das Ergebnis einer Aufnahme dramatisch verändern. Und genau das möchte ich mit Photoshop nachstellen.


----------



## ShadowMan (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi du!

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das es nicht geht da ich selber Filter schreibe.
Und zwar ist z.B. eine ppm-Datei so aufgebaut, dass bei Grauwertbildern (SW-Bild ist übrigens falsch, weil SW-Bilder nur 2 Farben besitzen) alle Grauwerte des Bildes in einem 1dimensionalen Array stehen. Um ein gewisses Pixel anzusprechen braucht man als Y*Breite+X.
Beim Farbbild spricht man die Bilder aber so an C(Y*Breite+X+RGB) wobei RGB element aus 0,1,2.
Das heißt auf gut deutsch, dass du mit einem Farbfilter auf ein RGB-Bild angewand jedes mal die falschen Pixel ansprechen wirst 
Klar, theoretisch ist es machbar, aber ob das Ergebnis dann so richtig ist...bzw. gut aussieht.
Die meisten Filter sind jedoch via PitGray oder PitRGB nur auf bestimmte Bilder anwendbar.
Aber vielleicht findest du den gleichen oder einen ähnlichen Filter im Netz für Grauwertbilder?

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

